# I need some advice please!



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

My girl Lexi is going through her second heat, I unfortunately was incarcerated for her first heat so I don't really know what to expect from her or how to cheer her up...she looks so sad


----------



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ohh, she looks sad, hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Jbbrooks05 and welcome.

HERE are a few quick tips on handling a bitch in heat. Hope it eases your concern and makes you aware.

Joe


----------

